# Aircraft Beacon Problem



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

769A Aircraft Beacon will not rotate. Fixes tried so far. Checked voltage, was 17.9 volts. Replace bulb with NOS GE. Tried both original and repo top fixture. Any ideas ?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

sampanjohn said:


> 769A Aircraft Beacon will not rotate. Fixes tried so far. Checked voltage, was 17.9 volts. Replace bulb with NOS GE. Tried both original and repo top fixture. Any ideas ?


I have also had problems with rotation. I have tried everything including the "adjusting of
the blades" w/o any luck or consistincy. I also would like to hear some idea's.-Larry
P.S. Thinking is was just a poor design from the start. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If it like the Lionel beacon that is a common problem, fine tuning the blades might work but you have to do it in small stages and sometimes it won't work. Do they have the dimpled bulb too? Like the Lionel's?

Some say to turn on a small fan somewhere around it so you have a helper air flow on it to help it turn.


----------

